
Geeks suck at marketing - chipsdujour
https://blog.ungleich.ch/en-us/cms/blog/2018/07/31/geeks-suck-at-marketing/
======
Torwald
So you are marketing your VM data center by talking about how a specific group
of non-marketers suck at marketing?

That's bad marketing.

You need to produce communication that reaches those people, who are
interested in VM data centers AND have the power to directly or indirectly
make the buying decisions.

Now you only reach people who are thinking about marketing in some way. Not
good.

Now, the other thing is, you compare buying display ads to a content marketing
campaign. That's what this piece is ultimately about.

Well, guess what, you can pay for adverts or you can pay somebody to write
blog posts etc (what you call "talking" in the article), you still have to pay
and the challenge is to hold these costs down.

You make a value statement, you say you'd rather apply a means of advertising
that you can stand behind for humanitarian reasons. I applaud you for this!

~~~
telmich
I love one of your sentences most (non ironic): "You need to produce
communication that reaches those people, who are interested in VM data centers
AND have the power to directly or indirectly make the buying decisions."

Who do you think those people are? ;-)

~~~
Torwald
Typically the MBA types who maintain the company's ledger.

